# Eskandar is joining us as a moderator of Indo-Iranian Langs.



## mkellogg

Hi everybody 

I'm happy to announce that Eskandar has joined the moderation team and will be moderating in the Indo-Iranian Languages forum.

Eskandar, glad to have you working with us and helping to lead that forum!

Mike


----------



## JamesM

Congratulations and welcome, Eskandar!


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Welcome to the team, Eskandar!


----------



## Gévy

Welcome, Eskandar !


----------



## Vanda

Ieiiiiiii, this team grows and grows. Bem-vindo ao time! Conte comigo!


----------



## Hector9

¡Bienvenido Eskandar!


----------



## mundiya

Congratulations!


----------



## thelastchoice

Congratulations and welcome, Eskandar


----------



## HZKhan

Congrulations!


----------



## nizamuddin

Congratulations and welcome, Eskandar


----------



## Gope

congratulations!


----------



## Abu Talha

Congratulations Eskandar!


----------



## IRAJ2000

Congratulations! 
Be a good moderator, eskandar!


----------

